# Stocking suggestions for a 27g?



## witchbitch (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey, I was wondering if any apistogramma species would be able to do well in a 27g tank? The dimensions in inches (LxWxH) are 30x12.5x16.5

Any cichlid species (preferably apistos but anything really; rams, angels, etc) That would do ok in these dimensions? 

Thanks!


----------

